# Lure coursing near Stoke on Trent



## greywhipx

Hi.
Am sure i found a post on here, via google, that was talking about lure coursing near Uttoxeter, Staffs.
I cant find it now, to be fair the dates were 2009.
Any idea if its still going, or if there is any other places in my area that do it?
I have gat an 18mth old Lurcher boy n' i think he would love to give it a go.
Cheers.


----------



## Guest

UK Lure coursing in England, UK with British Sighthound Field Association


----------



## Freyja

I live in Stoke on Trent and there is now were near that does lure coursing. I think there is a deerhound club that occasionally course near to Uttoxeter and there used to be a group that lure coursed at Stapely Water Gardens but that one stopped a while ago. They do do racing at Ellesmere Port greyhound track for afghans and other breeds are welcome but I don't know when they do it.

If you can get to Worcester there is a non ped whippet racing club there that also welcomes lurchers but I'm not sure of they do lure coursing


----------

